

Take remote-control of a robot roaming Tate Britain gallery in London – live now - tmslnz
http://afterdark.tate.org.uk

======
acarabott
Looks like there's a livestream:
[http://new.livestream.com/accounts/9511657/events/3253169](http://new.livestream.com/accounts/9511657/events/3253169)

------
jamesbritt
Side topic: how is the hn dupe-detector not catching this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8183230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8183230)

------
theoh
This is a bit too much like the Telegarden from 20 years ago
[http://www.ieor.berkeley.edu/~goldberg/garden/Ars/](http://www.ieor.berkeley.edu/~goldberg/garden/Ars/)
or any number of telescopes controlled over the web. Anybody got anything more
exciting to share from the museum world?

~~~
lucasnemeth
the Telegarden was way more interesting. They were exploring the idea of
mantaining life from an anonymous community.

I haven't understand the point of this, beyond the "it's fun to see the tate
gallery at night".

~~~
theoh
Yeah, it's really a bit basic for an institution like Tate. Have you seen the
other leading contenders for this project though? Also pretty weak.
[http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/ik-prize/ik-
prize-2014](http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/ik-prize/ik-prize-2014)

Personally, as a serially apostate UK-trained computer scientist who is now an
art/architectural historian, this kind of thing makes me question the
superiority of London's museum establishment. It feels as empty as the rash of
gourmet burger bars in central London, just recycling an idea of freshness
rather than actually pushing any boundaries. Inherently conservative, not that
I believe "disruption" is the answer to everything.

~~~
lucasnemeth
<3 I couldn't agree more. Great analogy with the gourmet burger bars lol.

All the projects seems like commissioned work.

------
qzxvwt
I'm picturing these robots slowly wandering about in silence looking intensely
at artworks all night.

------
rc1
At night. Amazing.

------
th3iedkid
why only chrome?Any particular reason?

~~~
richbradshaw
They say it's due to use of WebRTC, WebGL and WebSockets.

